# Convertidor Dc-Ac monofasico (inversor)



## kiker7samario (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola amigos espero se encuentren bien, soy nuevo en el foro y queria saber si me podrian ayudar con el siguiente trabajo que tengo, 

Diseñar un convertidor Dc- Ac (inversor) que se alimenta a 120 V Dc basado en IGBT, utilizando un microcontrolador, para controlar la conmutacion de los transistores de potencia,
debe desarrollar el sofware de programacion en lenguaje asembler, que cumpla las siguientes condiciones

rango de frecuencia 1000 Hz
carga resistiva de la bombilla 100 w
microcontrolador sera el PIC16F87
simular con proteus

gracias por su atensión espero su colaboracion que estes bien.


----------

